Ask HN: Career in J2EE or Android? - rohan1024
======
trustfundbaby
Android.

A seismic shift is happening, web app work now primarily consists of api or
infrastructure work, and not as much user experience as ... say just 3-5 years
ago

Web apps will still be around but everything will be mobile-first or mobile-
only in just a few years ... get ahead of the tidal wave.

------
janbernhart
Do what you like most. In both technologies you can have a great career (if
you're good). In the end, doing what you like is most important.

------
27182818284
I'd vote for Android as well. It is backed by Google, there is a demand (I'm
even seeing universities looking for Android developers these days) and it
could put you close to the next big thing (e.g., wearables or whatever)

------
newdaynewuser
J2EE if you want to work in big corp and get paid a lot for mind numbing
boring tasks.

~~~
lgieron
Also, there's a lot of contract work in J2EE, which means you can have very
flexible schedule (say a couple months of vacation per year), and still make a
lot of money.

------
elwell
Clojure?

